# new lawn mower required



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

afternoon all,we moved house just before christmas and has a grass garden so its time for a lawn mower are mountfield electric ones any good,ive been looking at the princess 34 model,or is the better out there.
the garden is roughly 6m x6m


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

I would always pick a cylinder mower over a rotary.

Just produce a better cut.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Atco cylinder , by no means cheap but you'll never buy another mower again and you grass will look the dog's


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

For a 6M x 6M if you keep the grass short a hand push one would be very easy to use and give an excellent cut.

They are only difficult if the grass is left to grow too long.


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies



robertdon777 said:


> For a 6M x 6M if you keep the grass short a hand push one would be very easy to use and give an excellent cut.
> 
> They are only difficult if the grass is left to grow too long.


I thought of a hand push one my Mrs thought I was mad, I remember a neighbour had one when I was a child and his grass was spot on


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

tightlines said:


> Thanks for all the replies
> 
> I thought of a hand push one my Mrs thought I was mad, I remember a neighbour had one when I was a child and his grass was spot on


I've got a basic Qualcast one but the cut is excellent, remember they cut like scissors so much better for the grass.

You can get a hand push with big rear roller for less than £100.

If you are fairly fit and healthy a push one is perfect, no cords to get in the way either.

Lots about like the Al-ko soft touch 38 for £99 with collection basket, or the Bosch 38 for £60. Or spend a bit extra on a Brill hand push for about £120, my old man has one and its a nice bit of kit but probably not worth 3 times the Qualcast.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

If you want stripes, get on eBay and buy a old Ransome's AJAX.....£50, get the blades sharpened and it will last a lifetime.


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

robertdon777 said:


> If you want stripes, get on eBay and buy a old Ransome's AJAX.....£50, get the blades sharpened and it will last a lifetime.


I've had my eye on one of those on eBay and it's not far from me only £21.99 no bids and it ends today was going to pick it up on the way home from work but Mrs t has just informed me that she has bought one think it is the electric mount field.
Don't know if to go and pick the push one up as well and paint it and sell it on can't go wrong for 22 quid


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Cylinder mowers are fine if you have a flat lawn and are prepared to cut regularly - if you have a typical bumpy uneven UK lawn, then you might be better with a rotary or hover. It won;t cut as fine as a cylinder but either will cope with a week / 2 weeks of growth without complaint.

Theres not a lot to choose between run of the mill mowers, very similar if not clones of some others.


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

thanks for all the replies, mrs t ordered the mountfield electric one just put it together so looks like it will be getting used this weekend.still got my eye on a push one though


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Get the push one, you can soon even a bumpy lawn out with one.......set it on the lowest and push hard.... You will remove all the high spots lol.


----------

